# Ipod Touch 2nd Gen charger port how to repair/replace



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi pritty much in the title hope someone can help as this is the only section i thought was relevent for the question. My ipod touch 2nd gen port no longer charges or be accepted in any computer apparentely this is a common fault with them its not the cable as bought 4 new ones and tried charging from the mains. In the 3rd gen touches its a simple unplug and re plug but this ipod port seems to be connected to the board. I found a new one with opening tools for a next to nothing. However their doesnt seem to be a guide anywere on how you detatch and re-insert a new port however must be possible if you can buy replacement parts. Is their anyone who can help or provide a guide?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Being able to buy "replacement parts" doesn't mean anything to the casual user. If it's attached to the main board, it will likely need to be desoldered and the new connector soldered back on. I also find it difficult to believe the connector is faulty. The typical problem or "fault" with connectors is that the connection to the mainboard or cabling becomes loose or broken.


----------

